# Which VPS Control Panel to Choose?



## Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a good control panel to use.  I know of SolusVM, HyperVM, Virtualizor etc but which would you consider to be the best?  Looking to use Xen or KVM.

Thanks!


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 16, 2013)

Are you planning to use it for personal use, or as a provider?

Proxmox is awesome, not so hot on the client end if you plan to use it in place of SolusVM as a webhost unless you run an API through WHMCS/etc. I'm using Proxmox for a few personal things and absolutely love it.


----------



## Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

It's based on being a provider.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 16, 2013)

I personally think SolusVM is the way to go.

HyperVM looks promising... Just don't like the interface too much myself...


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 16, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> I personally think SolusVM is the way to go.
> 
> HyperVM looks promising... Just don't like the interface too much myself...


Indeed. I hear HyperVM is pretty decent, but the interface is... shitty to say the least. had it been better, it'd be more attractive. Looks thrown together. Lazily. 

My opinion, either proxmox or Virtualizer. With what just happened to solus. I'd stay away. At least for the time being.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 16, 2013)

SolusVM


----------



## Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

Virtualizor looks quite good and is quite cheap like it's sister, Softaculous.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking at Virtualizor, looks nice. Might have to test it out a little.


----------



## earl (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone ever use onapp?. seems they have a free version that allows you to use XEN, looks pretty interesting, not sure how hard to setup.

http://onapp.com/pricing/

Just to add, if virtualizor is anything like webuzo I would probably stay away.. I know a few provides that use to offer virtualizor and they seemed to have moved on to solus so I'm sure it had it share of problems but that was years ago not sure if they have gotten any better. At the time I did like virtualizor more than solusvm cause it had a lot of features that solusvm was lacking.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 17, 2013)

OnApp is lovely, though its more targeted for cloud operations.

I know @Jhadley has an Onapp setup, not to sure about the HA side of things.


----------



## lv-matt (Jun 17, 2013)

OnApp is pretty good, I am giving the free version an install on some hardware I have sitting around for testing.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 17, 2013)

Proxmox with whmcs?


----------



## MartinD (Jun 17, 2013)

SolusVM, of course.


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 17, 2013)

Virtpanel is also out there, although I've never used it before. I believe Burstnet uses it as their VPS control panel. According to their documentation it can be integrated with WHMCS and HostBill.

We've used both SolusVM and HyperVM and as already stated SolusVM is the "prettiest" out of them. Both work though.


----------



## jhadley (Jun 20, 2013)

Reece said:


> OnApp is lovely, though its more targeted for cloud operations.
> 
> I know @Jhadley has an Onapp setup, not to sure about the HA side of things.


OnApp is fantastic if you can afford it or strike a deal with the sales reps (don't just plan to use the free version - you will outgrow it quickly). I don't have HA set up and it still works fine, but if I were redoing everything I'd probably go for HA with their new Storage option.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 20, 2013)

DaringHost said:


> Virtpanel is also out there, although I've never used it before. I believe Burstnet uses it as their VPS control panel. According to their documentation it can be integrated with WHMCS and HostBill.
> 
> We've used both SolusVM and HyperVM and as already stated SolusVM is the "prettiest" out of them. Both work though.


pretty sure burstnet uses vePortal.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

jhadley said:


> OnApp is fantastic if you can afford it or strike a deal with the sales reps (don't just plan to use the free version - you will outgrow it quickly). I don't have HA set up and it still works fine, but if I were redoing everything I'd probably go for HA with their new Storage option.


I think that's the only problem here - price. Solus' low price has kept everyone on board.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 20, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> pretty sure burstnet uses vePortal.


They use both. For XEN/Windows they use Solus but for OVZ they use veportal.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Jun 21, 2013)

Burst are veportal's only customer pretty much. I remember trying it out before. Man did I drink that night.


----------

